# Arrow button to go back to My Shows?



## jamie_loonam (Jan 25, 2014)

With the Premiere (and I think every other Tivo I’ve owned over the years), when I was watching a show, I was able to press the left button to return to the My Shows menu. Now the left button showed my favorites. Is there a way to go back to My Shows without hitting the Tivo button twice?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jamie_loonam said:


> With the Premiere (and I think every other Tivo I've owned over the years), when I was watching a show, I was able to press the left button to return to the My Shows menu. Now the left button showed my favorites. Is there a way to go back to My Shows without hitting the Tivo button twice?


No. That's a behavior of the new OS


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jamie_loonam said:


> With the Premiere (and I think every other Tivo I've owned over the years), when I was watching a show, I was able to press the left button to return to the My Shows menu. Now the left button showed my favorites. Is there a way to go back to My Shows without hitting the Tivo button twice?


It's the Back button with TE4 I believe.

Scott


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Left upper circle is no longer back in TE4, they now use the back button as mentioned.


----------

